# ARRRRRGGGG! Stupid Idolos!!!



## Schloaty (Oct 3, 2010)

So aren't these things at least smart enough to NOT molt right above the floor? The silly thing had a cage at least 14" high...and chose a perch 2" above the floor. So naturally, when molting, it didn't have room.  

Anyone with high blood pressure should not raise Idolos. :taz: :taz: 

I tried to save it....manually peeled off the old skin....not sure I got it all. Well, I guess time will tell.

But if it dies, it has only itself to blame! :no: 

Well, off to the classifieds.... :wacko: inch:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 3, 2010)

I feel for ya buddy, I really do!


----------



## kitkat39 (Oct 3, 2010)

I've been wanting to rear naked choke a co-worker of mine for some time now.. who knows.. maybe getting some Idolos will get me worked up enough to do it?


----------



## more_rayne (Oct 3, 2010)

kitkat39 said:


> I've been wanting to rear naked choke a co-worker of mine for some time now.. who knows.. maybe getting some Idolos will get me worked up enough to do it?


lmao, seriously, you say the craziest sh*t!


----------



## Colorcham427 (Oct 3, 2010)

Schloaty said:


> So aren't these things at least smart enough to NOT molt right above the floor? The silly thing had a cage at least 14" high...and chose a perch 2" above the floor. So naturally, when molting, it didn't have room.
> 
> Anyone with high blood pressure should not raise Idolos. :taz: :taz:
> 
> ...


Sorry for your mistake. You should never keep branches that can possibly be under something remotely close enough to disrupt their molting process. We all learn more and more as we grow.


----------



## sporeworld (Oct 4, 2010)

I think I posted this somewhere else, but I may start putting my due-to-shed Idols in one of Rebecca's Honeymoon Suites (photo attached). The curves are nice, and if they shed too close to the bottom, I could probably lift it up and put it on a stick (like a lamp shade), or just hang it from the ceiling.

Either that, or (and I'm only half-kidding) superglueing their feet in place once I see them start shedding! One of my Violins's fell while shedding and mangled a leg, so I binder-clipped THAT leg to the top of the cage, and it actually worked (not that SHE appreciated the effort). I clipped the leg at the break after she dried out a bit, and she was fine...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 4, 2010)

haha, honeymoon/hospital! I dare say, for the co worker, just buy them an idol, that is torture enough for anyone:lol:


----------



## Entomo-logic (Oct 4, 2010)

I have read about all the molting troubles with Idolomantis on here so I took no chances with mine. they are in a 4 foot high caterpillar castle with lots of sticks no way can they molt onto the floor of that thing. I even thoughjt about putting them in the 6 footer but that was a bit extreme.


----------



## Schloaty (Oct 4, 2010)

> Sorry for your mistake. You should never keep branches that can possibly be under something remotely close enough to disrupt their molting process. We all learn more and more as we grow.


Oy! Call me crazy, but don't they live on stick &amp; such in nature?

You would think they would LOOK before the molt, for Pete's sake.

Anyway, I think you're right. If I ever do get these guys again, I will not have any stick low down.

I kinda like the glue idea - it had occurred to me, too! I might try that with this one, since it's all mangled, and see if I can keep it alive to the next shed by hand feeding.


----------



## Ghozt (Oct 15, 2010)

idolos are some retards... i got the same issues. like they cant hang for the life of them. they fall every molt. and now, the idolos have been sub-adults for 3 months ! lolz ima pull there skin off myself and force molt them... jk


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh My! :blink:


----------



## MrPitseleh (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm sure this is a dumb idea but would it be possible to make some sort of adjustable floor so when you find them molting you just sort of raise the floor up and just stay their slowly lowering it when needed so if they fall its not such a far drop to the bottom? The ceiling would probably be Easier to do but you'd have to be careful not to shake it.


----------



## sporeworld (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah. I had thought about the simplicity of Rebeccas hex containers, and how you can just rotate them if the pick a bad spot or angle. I considered lining it with that shelving material (on the edges).

But it cancacels out my larger vision (pun intended) of having them in a communal display. Unless I gave them a maximum time to wander before going into solitaire.

I'm hoping we can still figure out a better system within that won't negatively affect the other roommates.


----------



## sporeworld (Nov 20, 2010)

Has anyone used or considered a hexagonal SCREEN cage...? I'm seriously considering it to prevent vertical moltings. Other species seem to manage it just fine, but not these clumsy Idols. Thoughts...?


----------

